# runescape



## ahmedd (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I play runescape and i have a problem. THe game "RUnescape" runs very slow and i cant play the game.I cant do anything in the game....please help me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What is your internet connection speed?

Do you have the latest *Java* installed?

Please post your system specs (graphics, sound, motherboard, RAM, PSU)


----------



## ahmedd (Jul 9, 2007)

I have p4 and i have just installed java from www.java.com 2 days ago...my internet speed is normally 33.6 kbps...But the problem is i have been playing runescape on my other computer with the same internet speed...But now there is no java in that computer so i cant play on that one...please tell me what should i do...


----------



## ahmedd (Jul 9, 2007)

And ya one more thing...I have 1.6.0 version of java.....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

ahmedd said:


> But now there is *no java in that computer* so i cant play on that one...please tell me what should i do...


Reinstall java.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I paly runescape =) (lvl109) and all of the visual updates hurt proformance my dual core sits at 90% while running runescape while say coh maxxed hits 80.....alll be cause runescape only renders through the cpu.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post the CPU and RAM details for both computers.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Try playing in low detail, and i think this is cause of a low connection


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've played RuseScape on a 233Mhz P1 with just 192MB of RAM. It was, however, on a 3Mbps line.


----------



## Teh_Phoenix (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, i dont play runescape (anymore) but anyway, A. use firefox not IE, presuming your a nub, just download an addon too it called Fasterfox, done that? good! now, google for ad-aware se , that should take care of any adware or spyware problems, also, dont use norten, download AVG free edition, norton causes more problems than it solves, ive fixed many a PC where norton was the problem, the whole norton thing is just a sidente by the way, not relevent too your lag, other than that, read the above said...


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

it's irrelevant, but norton works excellently on my PC. no problems at all. once stopped over 140 viruses in a single short span of time. anyway, it's not Firefox/IE that's the problem (though i prefer FF). i've managed to play it with as low as a 800MHz CPU with 128MB RAM. try downgrading java to a version that's less demanding of your computer, and play on low detail.


----------



## wello (Mar 15, 2008)

go to http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=70 download cleanup! and run it on thorough cleanup.
once u have completed that reinstall java and try it out.
If that doesnt work, try using a 3rd party interface like www.swiftswitch.net to run it


----------



## ErwinR (Jun 24, 2008)

I love to read all the solutions people com up with, but it doesn't seem to help me. AM getting a blank page just before being able to log in at RS.
However Java seems ok, and no I don't need ad-aware or fasterfox, as I am howver I do use Firefox, not a microsoft user, but running Ubuntu (Linux for the People). 
My computer specs might help so here I go:

Acer Aspire 5920g.
Intel Core Duo
4Gb DDR2
nVidea Geforce 8600M GT

Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy (Gnome)
FireFox
Java 1.5.0

Any solutions ???


Erwin


----------

